# Potential first time owner



## Payaza2000 (Sep 11, 2015)

Hi. I am sure this is the hundredth post about this but I would really really appreciate peoples honesty and input. 

I have feeling kinda lonely the past year (probably not the best reason), and have thinking about some furry companionship. Considering I have had cats in the past I was thinking about getting a dog *if appropriate.* 

I am single and live in an apartment. Work full time (35-40 hours a week), study at home the rest of the time for the CPA exam. In my spare time I like going for walks, riding my bike, and sitting on couch watching Seinfeld on Hulu. 

I am able to pay the VET bills (reasonable amounts-$750-$1000), willing to pay for a dog walker like twice a week (I work close to home -10 minute bike ride for other three days). 

My questions are:

1)Should I just forget about getting a dog with my work schedule? 

2) What affordable breeds would suit my situation? (I know a puppy is not realistic given my work schedule). I don't want a Chihuahua sized dog, but also don't want a German Shepherd Saint Bernard type dog (Mediumish)

3) What age? I would prefer a mellow laid back dog that would do good by himself outside a crate while I'm at work, but also one that wouldn't mind going on walks or playing fetch. 

4) Where to get the dog from? I have been looking on Craigslist, since shelter and rescue organizations won't adopt to me since I work full-time.


----------



## gingerwrinklepup (May 19, 2015)

Payaza2000 said:


> Hi. I am sure this is the hundredth post about this but I would really really appreciate peoples honesty and input.
> 
> I have feeling kinda lonely the past year (probably not the best reason), and have thinking about some furry companionship. Considering I have had cats in the past I was thinking about getting a dog *if appropriate.*
> 
> ...


My first reaction would be no because of your work hours but it depends on you personally. And I'm not just saying that for a dogs benefit but for your own too. You don't sound committed to the idea of a dog and I think if you're going to work full time and have a dog you need a lot of patience, energy and love for dogs because if you have a bad day in work and come home you've still have an expectant dog wanting to play and all you want to do is crash on a sofa.

I am a dog person and living alone with a dog and working full time was hell for me. Waking up early to walk him, then working, then rushing home for lunch and eating on the go, tending to the dog, back to work, come home again, oh more dog until you've finally exhausted him enough to collapse into bed and do it the next day.

If you're going to it's going to have to be an adult IMO who is used to the routine of being left alone for multiple hours. My inclination would be to foster for a while but obviously rescues don't want to deal with you due to your working hours.

If you get it from Craigslist there's no back up support, there's no "oh it didn't work out, back to to the rescue then", it's oh I have to re-sell this dog to another home and that's not fair on either of you.

So in summary it is possible for you to have a dog and work full time but it's something you should know you definitely want, not just on a whim of wanting a dog because it looks great because behind all the cut pictures and videos, dogs are hard work most of the time.


----------



## gingerwrinklepup (May 19, 2015)

Payaza2000 said:


> Hi. I am sure this is the hundredth post about this but I would really really appreciate peoples honesty and input.
> 
> I have feeling kinda lonely the past year (probably not the best reason), and have thinking about some furry companionship. Considering I have had cats in the past I was thinking about getting a dog *if appropriate.*
> 
> ...


1) Yes and No, pointing more to no from your general post. If you're going to work full time, study and the have dog on top of that you're quickly going to find yourself with no time for yourself or to relax and that can cause problems with the dog making it play up which adds more stress and if you're studying that can effect it.
Imagine this routine 5 days a week:
Wake up early to tend to needs, small walk, feeding etc, then off to work you go, oh finally lunch time so I can grab a bite to eat! Wait I have to eat it on the go to have enough time to go home, play with dog, oh time to go back to work and I haven't sat down at all, work, go home and more excited dog, finally settles down and it's time for bed!

Unless you're committed to a dog it isn't going to be fun for you.

2) If you're looking to rehome then the rehoming fees are relatively low and not hugely breed specific but may be.

3)If you're going to get a dog IMO it should be older or even elderly

4) Well you don't have much choice since rescues won't deal with you meaning any reputable breeder certainly wont. So sites like craiglist are your best bet but you need to be aware they have no back up, if it doesn't work out you're left to re-home the dog once again and that's not fair on the dog or you really. You also need to be aware there's usually a behavioral reason the dogs are being re-homed so unless you get lucky and find someone genuinely having to re-home due to a change in circumstances you're not going to end up with a manageable dog 9 times out of 10.

So really unless you're a super doggy person with a ton of mental and physical energy and know what to do to exhaust a dog in as little time as possible when you need to then I would say getting a dog isn't suited to you right now sorry.
I've worked full time and on my own with a dog before and it was hell and that's when I super wanted a dog and was prepared. 6 months of my life I walked round like a zombie and set up a load of problems behaviorally in my dog for the future. Not good.

Some people may disagree or give some more useful info


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

Plenty of people who work full time and more hours than you) successfully have dogs (probably most people actually). My husband and I work 45-55 hours a week and our dogs do just fine. For a puppy you will definitely need to stop home at lunch or get a dog walker, but an adult dog can be home for 8+ hours while you're at work. We got both of our puppies while we were working full time and it worked out.

Do you have any other breed requirements? Pretty much any medium sized dog fits since your only requirement right now is being able to stay home during a typical work day. How much daily exercise can you provide? Will you attend obedience classes? 

I think going to a shelter and telling them your requirements if probably your best bet. They can set you up with a medium sized laid back adult dog who will fit your situation perfectly. Try some other rescues - I've heard of some with silly requirements, but working full time was never one of them.


----------



## gingerwrinklepup (May 19, 2015)

Have you tried to live alone and also own a dog? You have your partner so that's twice the amount of people to split the work with and if you're ill your partner will deal the dog for example. If the OP is ill then they'll have to suck it up and get on with having a dog and that's never pleasant.

Like I said it's do-able but it's also a lot of hard work that someone who isn't completely dog focused may find hard to manage unless they have help.

It's up to the OP if they decide if they can manage it but I'd prefer to warn them now than them get a dog and regret it and cause a dog to be re homed again or need to find somewhere else


----------



## Payaza2000 (Sep 11, 2015)

I can walk the dog in the morning before I go to work, during lunch (3 days, other two dog walker), and right after I come back from work. If i where to get a dog i would plan on going on a more intensive walk (1mile +) after I study (typically study for three hours on weekdays; 7-[4 in the morning, 3 in the evening] hours on weekends with 4 hours of break time in between). Not ideal situation; I know but I'm half way done the CPA and God willing I'll be completely done in the spring. 

I wouldn't mind obedience training, but if I could train the dog myself I would prefer that, I live in a city without quality public transportation (Boise ) and without a car. Do all dogs require obedience training?


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

What about a retired greyhound?


----------



## Payaza2000 (Sep 11, 2015)

Yeah. They look good. Would they be okay in a 700 Sq ft apartment though?


----------



## ireth0 (Feb 11, 2013)

Payaza2000 said:


> Yeah. They look good. Would they be okay in a 700 Sq ft apartment though?


Yes they are generally couch potatoes.


----------



## gingerwrinklepup (May 19, 2015)

Payaza2000 said:


> I can walk the dog in the morning before I go to work, during lunch (3 days, other two dog walker), and right after I come back from work. If i where to get a dog i would plan on going on a more intensive walk (1mile +) after I study (typically study for three hours on weekdays; 7-[4 in the morning, 3 in the evening] hours on weekends with 4 hours of break time in between). Not ideal situation; I know but I'm half way done the CPA and God willing I'll be completely done in the spring.
> 
> I wouldn't mind obedience training, but if I could train the dog myself I would prefer that, I live in a city without quality public transportation (Boise ) and without a car. Do all dogs require obedience training?


If you think you can manage that level of commitment and energy then go for it but I'm just warning that saying you can do that and actually doing that are two complete different things.

I thought I was capable of doing that but ended up crashing after doing it for a few months and that's all im trying to make you aware of.

I do suffer from depression/anxiety/low energy levels so maybe someone without that may be fine but just be wary it is a lot of on the go and very little I can sit down with a cup of tea and relax for 5.

Retired greyhound of similar may be the best option for you as they have small sperts of energy and then able to crasb as said above!


----------



## sclevenger (Nov 11, 2012)

I'm a single mom and will be bringing home a puppy in December and I work full time. I've set myself up a schedule and it's completely doable. Single or not. Full time or not. 

And before now, I was in a relationship and still all dog/puppy care fell on me, so having a partner didn't help much. 

I think the key is being honest with yourself, not saying how much can I do, but much am I actually willing do. There are severl breeds puppy or adults that would fit your basic requirments, I agree more info in what you want in a dog is needed. 

Also, I feel your pain with shelters, they won't adopt to me either because I won't agree to neuter early or have a fenced yard. I've never had an issue with good breeders though. I would defentily check out a fee more shelters, not all have hard requirments.


----------



## Payaza2000 (Sep 11, 2015)

Thanks for the input everyone I'm going to think on this hard. 

[QUOTE/]

If you think you can manage that level of commitment and energy then go for it but I'm just warning that saying you can do that and actually doing that are two complete different things.

I thought I was capable of doing that but ended up crashing after doing it for a few months and that's all im trying to make you aware of.
[/QUOTE]

You have been the most critical; would you say that in the end although you crashed it was worth it? i.e would you do it again? Would I be more wise to finish studying for the exam before I got a dog? At which point I would just be working full time while single?


----------



## Hiraeth (Aug 4, 2015)

Payaza2000 said:


> I can walk the dog in the morning before I go to work, during lunch (3 days, other two dog walker), and right after I come back from work. If i where to get a dog i would plan on going on a more intensive walk (1mile +) after I study (typically study for three hours on weekdays; 7-[4 in the morning, 3 in the evening] hours on weekends with 4 hours of break time in between). Not ideal situation; I know but I'm half way done the CPA and God willing I'll be completely done in the spring.
> 
> I wouldn't mind obedience training, but if I could train the dog myself I would prefer that, I live in a city without quality public transportation (Boise ) and without a car. Do all dogs require obedience training?


It's doable, don't worry. I lived alone with 4 dogs ranging from 90-140 lbs, worked 30 hours a week and completed my first MA all at the same time.

I now have 3 dogs ranging from 90-140lbs and am getting a puppy next Friday. I work 45 hours a week (I go home on my lunch). I also suffer from depression and anxiety. I can still get it done.

Does it take commitment? Yes, absolutely. But it sounds like you have a reasonable schedule and you are setting yourself up for success by getting a mature medium sized, low energy dog


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

gingerwrinklepup said:


> Have you tried to live alone and also own a dog? You have your partner so that's twice the amount of people to split the work with and if you're ill your partner will deal the dog for example. If the OP is ill then they'll have to suck it up and get on with having a dog and that's never pleasant.
> 
> Like I said it's do-able but it's also a lot of hard work that someone who isn't completely dog focused may find hard to manage unless they have help.
> 
> It's up to the OP if they decide if they can manage it but I'd prefer to warn them now than them get a dog and regret it and cause a dog to be re homed again or need to find somewhere else


No, but I have friends who are single, work full time, and own dogs. It's not that big of a deal if someone really wants a dog.

ETA: Though I would worry about poor access to public transportation and no car. How would you get the dog to the vet in an emergency?


----------



## Payaza2000 (Sep 11, 2015)

I would walk to the Vet; I lI've only about .7 miles from the vet. Or have my neighbor who occasionally lends me her car.


----------



## gingerwrinklepup (May 19, 2015)

I think it's certainly doable but you have to be the right kind of person and chose the right breed.

I had a vizsla and lived alone so probably didn't help but I think if I knew what I did now I could deal with it 10 times better than I did.

I think you have to look if it's fair on you and the dog is my main concern, 8 hours a day is a long time to be alone and just because you can doesn't mean you should.

From what I can gather the OP has limited experience with dogs which is why I was more inclined to say no but that's just my opinion.


----------



## LittleFr0g (Jun 11, 2007)

gingerwrinklepup said:


> Have you tried to live alone and also own a dog? You have your partner so that's twice the amount of people to split the work with and if you're ill your partner will deal the dog for example. If the OP is ill then they'll have to suck it up and get on with having a dog and that's never pleasant.
> 
> Like I said it's do-able but it's also a lot of hard work that someone who isn't completely dog focused may find hard to manage unless they have help.
> 
> It's up to the OP if they decide if they can manage it but I'd prefer to warn them now than them get a dog and regret it and cause a dog to be re homed again or need to find somewhere else


I live alone, work full time, and have a dog, and it's REALLY not that hard, lol. On top of that, I live in an apartment, no yard, so I have to walk Kuma multiple times a day for his bathroom breaks, and it's STILL really not hard.


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

Payaza2000 said:


> I would walk to the Vet; I lI've only about .7 miles from the vet. Or have my neighbor who occasionally lends me her car.


Oh, that's great. I would still recommend a dog you can carry at least. A really sick dog might not make it 0.7 miles. I assume you could always call a taxi too if it was really urgent.


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

I know very few people who own dogs and don't work full time. And those that don't are usually retired and *used* to work full time while owning dogs. And like I said I know plenty of single people with dogs, even puppies. It may have been very hard for you, but it's not really that hard for most people, especially if you start out with an adult who is mellowed out a bit.


----------



## Hiraeth (Aug 4, 2015)

gingerwrinklepup said:


> I think it's certainly doable but you have to be the right kind of person and chose the right breed.
> 
> I had a vizsla and lived alone so probably didn't help but I think if I knew what I did now I could deal with it 10 times better than I did.
> 
> ...


So people who work full time shouldn't have dogs? Guess I should get rid of all of mine because 8 hours is too long for them to be alone. 

Okay, back to reality - OP, lots and lots of people manage full time work schedules, kids and dogs. In fact, a majority of dog owners have to juggle these things. As long as you get an appropriately laid back and mature dog, you should do great. Especially because you've already clearly displayed your thoughtfulness and your willingness to ask questions and get opinions when you need them


----------



## ireth0 (Feb 11, 2013)

Payaza2000 said:


> I would walk to the Vet; I lI've only about .7 miles from the vet. Or have my neighbor who occasionally lends me her car.


Make sure you can get a commitment from your neighbour in case of emergency. Otherwise are you physically able to carry the dog at adult size should they not be able to walk?


----------



## ireth0 (Feb 11, 2013)

elrohwen said:


> Oh, that's great. I would still recommend a dog you can carry at least. A really sick dog might not make it 0.7 miles. I assume you could always call a taxi too if it was really urgent.


There has been some issue in our city about taxi's not accepting dogs (one refused a service dog, it was a big to-do), so I would verify the taxi situation before committing.


----------



## gingerwrinklepup (May 19, 2015)

Hiraeth said:


> So people who work full time shouldn't have dogs? Guess I should get rid of all of mine because 8 hours is too long for them to be alone.
> 
> Okay, back to reality - OP, lots and lots of people manage full time work schedules, kids and dogs. In fact, a majority of dog owners have to juggle these things. As long as you get an appropriately laid back and mature dog, you should do great. Especially because you've already clearly displayed your thoughtfulness and your willingness to ask questions and get opinions when you need them


That's not what I'm saying. I'm saying you have to be committed to do it right. Yes a lot of people work full time and have dogs but a lot of people also only walk dogs on a weekend as a treat... is that fair on the dog? No.

I've said multiple times on this thread that it's do-able and up to the individual and the breed they select, I just had a hard time doing it, mostly because I was working 7 days a week, 8 hours a day and had a Vizlsa. Ofcourse if you're only working 8 hours, 5 times a week and have a pug it's going to be a lot easier than I had but saying it's easy is mis-leading IMO.


----------



## Hiraeth (Aug 4, 2015)

gingerwrinklepup said:


> That's not what I'm saying. I'm saying you have to be committed to do it right. Yes a lot of people work full time and have dogs but a lot of people also only walk dogs on a weekend as a treat... is that fair on the dog? No.
> 
> I've said multiple times on this thread that it's do-able and up to the individual and the breed they select, I just had a hard time doing it, mostly because I was working 7 days a week, 8 hours a day and had a Vizlsa. Ofcourse if you're only working 8 hours, 5 times a week and have a pug it's going to be a lot easier than I had but saying it's easy is mis-leading IMO.


So you're taking your situation in which you owned a young, high energy and difficult breed while working 56 hours/7 days a week and telling someone that their normal 40 hour a week and regular daily exercise schedule might not be suitable for a mature, laid back dog?

It is easy, if planned appropriately, which it appears as though OP is doing. The transportation issue is an obstacle that I'm sure OP will look into, and other than that, it sounds like a perfectly fine situation for a dog who needs a home.


----------



## gingerwrinklepup (May 19, 2015)

Hiraeth said:


> So you're taking your situation in which you owned a young, high energy and difficult breed while working 56 hours/7 days a week and telling someone that their normal 40 hour a week and regular daily exercise schedule might not be suitable for a mature, laid back dog?
> 
> It is easy, if planned appropriately, which it appears as though OP is doing. The transportation issue is an obstacle that I'm sure OP will look into, and other than that, it sounds like a perfectly fine situation for a dog who needs a home.


No, no and no.... I'm saying that it can be hard and to think of it carefully and choose wisely. Is it that hard to understand from what I've said.


----------



## Hiraeth (Aug 4, 2015)

gingerwrinklepup said:


> No, no and no.... I'm saying that it can be hard and to think of it carefully and choose wisely. Is it that hard to understand from what I've said.


What about this statement says "think carefully and choose wisely"?:



gingerwrinklepup said:


> So really unless you're a super doggy person with a ton of mental and physical energy and know what to do to exhaust a dog in as little time as possible when you need to then I would say getting a dog isn't suited to you right now sorry.


You're contradicting yourself, talking in circles and stating your opinions as facts in several threads at the moment.

You also told the OP: 



gingerwrinklepup said:


> Well you don't have much choice since rescues won't deal with you meaning any reputable breeder certainly wont.


Which is so far from the truth. Firstly, OP should be able to find a rescue that will adopt to her even if she works full time. Secondly, if reputable breeders didn't sell to people who worked full time, they'd never be able to sell most of their puppies... 

OP, I would strongly suggest not looking on Craigslist for a dog, and instead finding a shelter that would be willing to work with your schedule.


----------



## gingerwrinklepup (May 19, 2015)

Hiraeth said:


> What about this statement says "think carefully and choose wisely"?:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So rescues who basically can't even give enough dogs away are less likely to give to a home than a breeder? Who has purposely bred and want them to go to the best home possible and probably have multiple homes lined up before the OP who can send their dog to day care, have a relatives to look after the dog in the day or work part time or from home so she's very unlikely to get a dog from a breeder IMO. Probably not impossible but I don't know of any reputable breeders who will home to someone in full time employment without those criteria. I've even heard of breeders telling people with full time day care to forget about owning their own dogs (ofcourse I think that's too extreme and I'd be very impressed if I bred a dog and someone was willing to pay a lot of money to day care them).

I just think the OP came across as very new to dogs and may struggle with the situation, if they can handle it and can find a breeder/rescue or reputable craiglist ad then they can do what they wish.


----------



## sclevenger (Nov 11, 2012)

gingerwrinklepup said:


> So rescues who basically can't even give enough dogs away are less likely to give to a home than a breeder? Who has purposely bred and want them to go to the best home possible and probably have multiple homes lined up before the OP who can send their dog to day care, have a relatives to look after the dog in the day or work part time or from home so she's very unlikely to get a dog from a breeder IMO. Probably not impossible but I don't know of any reputable breeders who will home to someone in full time employment without those criteria. I've even heard of breeders telling people with full time day care to forget about owning their own dogs (ofcourse I think that's too extreme and I'd be very impressed if I bred a dog and someone was willing to pay a lot of money to day care them).
> 
> I just think the OP came across as very new to dogs and may struggle with the situation, if they can handle it and can find a breeder/rescue or reputable craiglist ad then they can do what they wish.


I've gotten 2 puppies from breeders, and 1 coming in December. All very reputable breeders. 

However, I can't get a dog from a rescue, get turned down everytime. Why? 

No fenced yard
Child under 10 years old
Cat that isn't neutered
Rent my home 

Those are a few reasons why I've been turned down, my breeders talked to me extensively about my life and home. And didn't turn me away for those reasons. 

So yes, good breeders will often give you a puppy when rescues won't.


----------



## ireth0 (Feb 11, 2013)

gingerwrinklepup said:


> So rescues who basically can't even give enough dogs away are less likely to give to a home than a breeder?


It wouldn't surprise me. I've seen rescues hold on to dogs for months and months, even over a year, even when people have applied for the dog.


----------



## sclevenger (Nov 11, 2012)

ireth0 said:


> It wouldn't surprise me. I've seen rescues hold on to dogs for months and months, even over a year, even when people have applied for the dog.


Ive seen thst too. Several years ago a 5 month old aussie girl got brought into our local pound. I went to get her. She had already been shipped to an Aussie rescue. 

I contacted the rescue, put in an app. Turned down because of no fence and my moms un neutreed cat. Almost 9 months later I went back to the rescue page, still there, no home.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

ireth0 said:


> It wouldn't surprise me. I've seen rescues hold on to dogs for months and months, even over a year, even when people have applied for the dog.


Yep. Also breeders have the ability (and willingness) to really talk to people and get to know them and their individual circumstnaces rather than having a list of hard and fast rules. People who have young kids, people who rent, homes without fences, people who don't neuter their dogs - those will all regularly be turned away by rescues, where breeders very rarely care about those things. They'll ask you how you plan on exercising the dog, where it will stay when you're not home, how often the dog will be left alone, WHY you have unaltered animals and what your plans on with the dog to check into the fit and suitability.

But it's not a checklist of requirements that must be met. They're not working with a committee or board of directors, so they can use their own judgement. They're not dealing with many, many dogs at the volume of rescues - they have a litter, maybe 2, of puppies a year. They live with all the dogs THEMSELVES so they *know* what's suitable for them and what isn't, rather than having them in a kennel or foster homes. 

And, just to be bluntly honest, breeders tend to be more realistic about lives than rescues. 

So, yeah. I'd say easier to get a dog from a breeder than a rescue.


----------



## gingerwrinklepup (May 19, 2015)

ireth0 said:


> It wouldn't surprise me. I've seen rescues hold on to dogs for months and months, even over a year, even when people have applied for the dog.


I have heard of a few stories like that but it's mostly always been because the person is wanting to work full time and has no other way of dealing with the dog in the day and they're not very "doggy" people say may get a walk, may not, may just be left in the kitchen to entertain itself and destroy some things and possibly be sent back.

I don't think I'd breed any dog if I wasn't finding homes where people were either part time or had a walker on a daily basis because 8 hours is a long time to leave a dog on it's own. That's my personal morals and I thought it was very popular amongst breeders which is why I'd be surprised if there's a lot out there that would choose homes that leave them that long. Not necessarily because it's ethically wrong but because most breeders have waiting lists and will surely choose someone who has a walker/sitter/daycare/part time over someone who isn't providing that.

I think I've possibly be unlucky and just dealt with a load of arseholes. I know I wouldn't have had my Vizsla if it wasn't for my granddad being retired because I worked full time. I think that's reasonable.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

LOL. I work from home. I'm home all day. 2 of my dogs do agility. You know how often they get walked? Once a week - maybe, if I'm not doing an agility trial. That's 2 terriers, and a BC, a GSD mix, and a who knows what hyper butt small dog. 2 of them are almost 9, granted, but the other 3 are 3.5, almost 3, and 15 months. 

Walks are USELESS for my dogs for exercise - and they spend the 9 hours a day I'm working at the computer asleep. Doing absolutely NOTHING. One of those dogs is a 15 month old BC. She goes to class 1-3 times a week, depending, gets some training every day, and plays fetch in the yard every day. She runs hard off leash every day, but WALKS? Or even 'leaves the property'? Nope. Not daily, and certainly not multiple times a day.

If a 15 month old BC (a high energy, high drive one) can get buy without 'walks' every day (and has had this schedule since she came home, though she used to do mid-day potty trips), you'd be hard pressed to convince me there's a dog breed in existence who couldn't.


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

Are there seriously so many dog owners who don't work full-time? How do they pay the bills? 

Anyway, yeah, be realistic about about what you really WANT to do---some people get enamored with the idea of a dog but the realities aren't what they really wanted to live with. Once you've got that figured out, I don't see why you couldn't make it work.

And I think looking for dogs on craigslist is a valid option. Right now on my local craigslist there's a little Cavapoo I think would be perfect for my mom. . .who already has 2 dogs and doesn't want another . But don't ignore shelters/rescues/breeders either, you never know what their policies are if you don't ask.


----------



## ireth0 (Feb 11, 2013)

gingerwrinklepup said:


> I have heard of a few stories like that but it's mostly always been because the person is wanting to work full time and has no other way of dealing with the dog in the day and they're not very "doggy" people say may get a walk, may not, may just be left in the kitchen to entertain itself and destroy some things and possibly be sent back


I mean, I guess that's possible (I'm not reviewing their applications so I don't know for sure) but it seems fishy to me that EVERY application would have an unacceptable flaw for -such- an extended time period. Surely SOMEONE would have been acceptable enough vs keeping a dog for months to over a year in foster care.


----------



## sclevenger (Nov 11, 2012)

CptJack said:


> LOL. I work from home. I'm home all day. 2 of my dogs do agility. You know how often they get walked? Once a week - maybe, if I'm not doing an agility trial. That's 2 terriers, and a BC mix, a GSD mix, and a who knows what hyper butt small dog. 2 of them are almost 9, granted, but the other 3 are 3.5, almost 3, and 15 months.
> 
> Walks are USELESS for my dogs for exercise - and they spend the 9 hours a day I'm working at the computer asleep. Doing absolutely NOTHING. One of those dogs is a 15 month old BC. She goes to class 1-3 times a week, depending, gets some training every day, and plays fetch in the yard every day. She runs hard off leash every day, but WALKS? Or even 'leaves the property'? Nope. Not daily, and certainly not multiple times a day.
> 
> If a 15 month old BC (a high energy, high drive one) can get buy without 'walks' every day (and has had this schedule since she came home, though she used to do mid-day potty trips), you'd be hard pressed to convince me there's a dog breed in existence who couldn't.


Agreed. I took a week long staycation, Royce (Aussie) laid around all day, everyday. We pretty much watched netflix together all week. Played in the yard a few times, but that's about the extent. 

So staying home alone for 8 hours or hanging out with me sleeping for 8 hours, I don't see much different.


----------



## gingerwrinklepup (May 19, 2015)

CptJack said:


> LOL. I work from home. I'm home all day. 2 of my dogs do agility. You know how often they get walked? Once a week - maybe, if I'm not doing an agility trial. That's 2 terriers, and a BC mix, a GSD mix, and a who knows what hyper butt small dog. 2 of them are almost 9, granted, but the other 3 are 3.5, almost 3, and 15 months.
> 
> Walks are USELESS for my dogs for exercise - and they spend the 9 hours a day I'm working at the computer asleep. Doing absolutely NOTHING. One of those dogs is a 15 month old BC. She goes to class 1-3 times a week, depending, gets some training every day, and plays fetch in the yard every day. She runs hard off leash every day, but WALKS? Or even 'leaves the property'? Nope. Not daily, and certainly not multiple times a day.
> 
> If a 15 month old BC (a high energy, high drive one) can get buy without 'walks' every day (and has had this schedule since she came home, though she used to do mid-day potty trips), you'd be hard pressed to convince me there's a dog breed in existence who couldn't.


Ye, mental training will tire them out way faster than walks or even exercise in general. If the OP is willing to do that then that's great, I did mention that vaguely in the beginning of the thread by saying know how to tire them out as quickly as possible. I think that's why small type breeds are so great, they require a little bit of exercise to keep them in shape but they're perfectly fine being goofy and doing training with you while you're in jogging bottoms and eating Cheetos on the sofa


----------



## gingerwrinklepup (May 19, 2015)

ireth0 said:


> I mean, I guess that's possible (I'm not reviewing their applications so I don't know for sure) but it seems fishy to me that EVERY application would have an unacceptable flaw for -such- an extended time period. Surely SOMEONE would have been acceptable enough vs keeping a dog for months to over a year in foster care.


If they're in foster it's likely that they'll be staying for life if lots of people are showing interest but aren't accepted !
Failed foster is the term I think?

Some rescues do tend to ride a high horse but I'm sure being stuck in the house for 8 hours is better than being stuck in a kennel for 24 hours a day...


----------



## ireth0 (Feb 11, 2013)

gingerwrinklepup said:


> If they're in foster it's likely that they'll be staying for life if lots of people are showing interest but aren't accepted !
> Failed foster is the term I think?
> 
> Some rescues do tend to ride a high horse but I'm sure being stuck in the house for 8 hours is better than being stuck in a kennel for 24 hours a day...


If it's a foster fail then they should actually adopt the dog and take it off the 'available' listing. 

Again, I find it very difficult to believe that every app was someone who would keep them in a kennel 24/7 or something similarly neglectful.


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

gingerwrinklepup said:


> Have you tried to live alone and also own a dog? You have your partner so that's twice the amount of people to split the work with and if you're ill your partner will deal the dog for example. If the OP is ill then they'll have to suck it up and get on with having a dog and that's never pleasant.


I have not read the whole thread but had to comment. I live alone, work full time, and have 3 dogs. It's really not bad but I do have a yard. However, I've done the apartment thing with my two papillons, one of which was a puppy (and a REALLY hyper pup at that). I've actually been ill the last 3 weeks (yes really) and while it's kind of sucky my dogs have been just fine. One is very young and high energy too. Dogs can adjust to sick days every now and then. You just need enough oomph in you to let them outside a few times and feed/water them. Can't do that daily but for a few days of illness? The dog will be fine.

Anyways, it can be done. I'd recommend an adult shelter dog. I think it's ridiculous that a shelter/rescue wouldn't talk to you because you work. Most people work and all the breeders I've talked to are fine with this provided you figure out a potty and exercise schedule. I got Hank from a municipal shelter so maybe that's an option? They generally are more lax about requirements. There's also the option of trying to find a retired show/breeder dog. I got Summer that way at 4 years and it was great. 

Being single with a dog does mean you come home and have to do things with the dog. But for me that is the 'unwind' time for me. If you enjoy it then it becomes part of your 'me time' too.


----------



## gingerwrinklepup (May 19, 2015)

ireth0 said:


> If it's a foster fail then they should actually adopt the dog and take it off the 'available' listing.
> 
> Again, I find it very difficult to believe that every app was someone who would keep them in a kennel 24/7 or something similarly neglectful.


What I meant by the last part is a home that is going to have the dog in the house/kennel for 8 hours is better than a rescue who is going to have to keep it in a kennel for 23 hours a day with no social interaction other than the hour a day exercise they get so surely homing them in a less than ideal home is better than nothing at all. Breeders on the other hand have to pick and choose people and a lot of people go above and beyond to provide alternate whether it be family or at a business so they're not alone so I'm surprised it popular to pick people who work full time and I know a lot of breeders refuse to entertain the idea.


----------



## LittleFr0g (Jun 11, 2007)

> I think that's why small type breeds are so great, they require a little bit of exercise to keep them in shape but they're perfectly fine being goofy and doing training with you while you're in jogging bottoms and eating Cheetos on the sofa


LOL, tell that to my Pug who needs a bare MINIMUM of 1 hour of exercise every day to be happy. Being small doesn't mean they need any less exercise than a larger dog. In fact, high energy level is one of the number one reasons Pugs get turned into rescue.


----------



## Hiraeth (Aug 4, 2015)

gingerwrinklepup said:


> What I meant by the last part is a home that is going to have the dog in the house/kennel for 8 hours is better than a rescue who is going to have to keep it in a kennel for 23 hours a day with no social interaction other than the hour a day exercise they get so surely homing them in a less than ideal home is better than nothing at all. Breeders on the other hand have to pick and choose people and a lot of people go above and beyond to provide alternate whether it be family or at a business so they're not alone so I'm surprised it popular to pick people who work full time and I know a lot of breeders refuse to entertain the idea.


You know a lot of breeders who won't adopt to someone who works full time? What, is their clientele full of independently wealthy people who can afford $2,000 per puppy and all bills associated with dog ownership without having a job or only working part time? 

Must be nice.


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

I have never had an issue talking to breeders about my schedule and the breeders I had talked to were breeders of high energy herding type breeds. 

If everyone had to stay home to have dogs there'd be a looooooot more homeless dogs. Most people have to work full time. It just... is what it is. 

Dogs are adaptable.


----------



## sclevenger (Nov 11, 2012)

Hiraeth said:


> You know a lot of breeders who won't adopt to someone who works full time? What, is their clientele full of independently wealthy people who can afford $2,000 per puppy and all bills associated with dog ownership without having a job or only working part time?
> 
> Must be nice.


Ya, I've come across 2 breeders, 1 was a st Bernard I was just browsing no interest, and it was on her website must not work full time. 

Then when I was searching berner breeders, the first breeder I contacted had the same stipulation, but she also had a ton of other crazy stipulat ions as well.


----------



## gingerwrinklepup (May 19, 2015)

Hiraeth said:


> You know a lot of breeders who won't adopt to someone who works full time? What, is their clientele full of independently wealthy people who can afford $2,000 per puppy and all bills associated with dog ownership without having a job or only working part time?
> 
> Must be nice.


I don't know them, I know people who enquired/I enquired... And it was in Surrey (one of the wealthiest parts of the UK and popular with retired people) so I wouldn't put it past them.

One guy told me he switched his job to work from home and pays £20 daycare some days because he got the dog, he said it so casual like it was some life choice I was purposely avoiding


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

gingerwrinklepup said:


> Ye, mental training will tire them out way faster than walks or even exercise in general. If the OP is willing to do that then that's great, I did mention that vaguely in the beginning of the thread by saying know how to tire them out as quickly as possible. I think that's why small type breeds are so great, they require a little bit of exercise to keep them in shape but they're perfectly fine being goofy and doing training with you while you're in jogging bottoms and eating Cheetos on the sofa


Size really doesn't have much influence on energy level... Some of the large-giant breeds are pretty lazy and a lot of the small-medium breeds are very high energy.


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

gingerwrinklepup said:


> I don't know them, I know people who enquired/I enquired... And it was in Surrey (one of the wealthiest parts of the UK and popular with retired people) so I wouldn't put it past them.
> 
> One guy told me he switched his job to work from home and pays £20 daycare some days because he got the dog, he said it so casual like it was some life choice I was purposely avoiding


This makes a lot more sense now seeing you're out of the US. I know quite a few people in England and other European countries and it is in fact a lot less common there to have dogs while working full time. In the US it is pretty standard fair. Sweden in particular is pretty strict about how long dogs can be left home alone, etc.

Sounds like a cultural difference.


----------



## gingerwrinklepup (May 19, 2015)

One of my FB friends literally just posted this..... Point proven.


----------



## LittleFr0g (Jun 11, 2007)

gingerwrinklepup said:


> One of my FB friends literally just posted this..... Point proven.


What point is that? That some rescues have unreasonably strict blanket policies that prevent great homes from adopting dogs? That's already been said here many times. The point you've been making up until now is that no reputable breeder would ever sell to a home where people work full time. The story you just posted does NOTHING to prove that point.


----------



## ireth0 (Feb 11, 2013)

Laurelin said:


> This makes a lot more sense now seeing you're out of the US. I know quite a few people in England and other European countries and it is in fact a lot less common there to have dogs while working full time. In the US it is pretty standard fair. Sweden in particular is pretty strict about how long dogs can be left home alone, etc.
> 
> Sounds like a cultural difference.


Agreed, this. It's a cultural difference. I also have never heard of rescues here that put dogs in kennels. Rescues as a general rule run from foster homes and typically don't have a physical location.


----------



## Hiraeth (Aug 4, 2015)

gingerwrinklepup said:


> One of my FB friends literally just posted this..... Point proven.


Which point is that, exactly? Because the only point that proves is that ONE rescue has unrealistic expectations about a dog owner's work schedule and is unwilling to compromise in order to find a dog a home. 

I have been turned down by rescues for not having a fenced in yard, but never for working full time.

If we're out to prove points and use a small pool of information to do so - your Vizsla is your first dog, right? I have adopted seven dogs from rescues over my lifetime, my parents have adopted eight more and I have volunteered at four different organizations, so I probably know a small amount more than you do about how a majority of rescues work in the US. If we're out to prove points, that is.

ETA: Haha, Kuma'sMom beat me to it!


----------



## kdawnk (Mar 26, 2014)

To OP and partly the discussion going on.
I'm single, work full time, and have an overly exuberant mixed breed dog that's nearing 2 years now. 
I've had her for 2 years.
I agree that it _can_ definitely be hard, but it's not impossible at all and it should be easier if OP follows through with getting a laid-back adult. Not all rescues should refuse you because you work full time, I would attempt applying either way. 

Some people have commented on what you're supposed to do if you're sick or not _feeling it_ that day. Any dog should be able to go a day or two (at least) without exercise, and if you were overly worried you could get the dog walker to come in and walk him/her. Or drop him/her off at a daycare for the day if you're taking longer to recover.

It's definitely doable, I don't regret getting her. Though I do find a mode of transportation that's readily available to be an invaluable addition. I can take her to dog parks, daycare, vet offices, road trips. 
If you are worried about the amount of work and/or added stress of adding a dog into your life I don't think anyone would fault you for waiting until after you take the test you're studying for. That should free up a lot more time for you. It's not ridiculously far away either. You could spend this time familiarizing yourself more with different breeds and different activities you'd like to do with a dog.
My dog does not play fetch and DOES NOT enjoy water. Those might be deal breakers to you. Having a dog that doesn't enjoy fetch means you have to get more creative with exercise outlets. 
Also look into different youtubers that do basic manners training so you know how to handle problems if/when they arise (Zak George, Kikopup are good examples). Maybe try putting yourself into a schedule as if you had a dog. Get up earlier, go for a run/walk/jog. After work/during evening free time, go for an hour of exercise and see if that's something that you could see yourself maintaining.


----------



## gingerwrinklepup (May 19, 2015)

Kuma'sMom said:


> What point is that? That some rescues have unreasonably strict blanket policies that prevent great homes from adopting dogs? That's already been said here many times. The point you've been making up until now is that no reputable breeder would ever sell to a home where people work full time. The story you just posted does NOTHING to prove that point.


Exactly 
I just found it funny/weird that we were literally discussing this and one of my friends posted a very relevant post...


----------



## LittleFr0g (Jun 11, 2007)

gingerwrinklepup said:


> Exactly


So, you posted a FB story to prove a point that no one was arguing? Good for you I guess? You certainly didn't prove your point about breeders refusing to sell to people who work full time, lol.


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

There are dogs on petfinder that are still available from before I got Hank. And while some rescues are obviously just not updating profiles, some absolutely are. It makes no sense to me.

But that said to the OP if you work full time you can definitely find a dog but you may have to shop rescues and shelters a bit.


----------



## gingerwrinklepup (May 19, 2015)

Kuma'sMom said:


> So, you posted a FB story to prove a point that no one was arguing? Good for you I guess? You certainly didn't prove your point about breeders refusing to sell to people who work full time, lol.


So changing opinion slightly and then posting back up info for your point is now regarded as offensive or stupid? well ok then.

As someone has already said, I'm from the UK and it's the general attitude here to not home to full time workers so that's a cultural difference I did not know existed. I assumed that was a good moral to have and the USA would be exactly the same. Apparently I'm wrong and ok to admit that. Apparently you're not so happy about it


----------



## LittleFr0g (Jun 11, 2007)

gingerwrinklepup said:


> So changing opinion slightly and then posting back up info for your point is now regarded as offensive or stupid? well ok then.
> 
> As someone has already said, I'm from the UK and it's the general attitude here to not home to full time workers so that's a cultural difference I did not know existed. I assumed that was a good moral to have and the USA would be exactly the same. Apparently I'm wrong and ok to admit that. Apparently you're not so happy about it


Please DO tell me where I ever said that anything you posted was offensive or stupid? And FYI, there is a WORLD of difference between posting a story about a rescue refusing to home to a home that worked full time and simply saying "point proven" and stating that as a result of the conversation, your opinion has changed slightly. Particularly when you've been arguing that no rescue or responsible breeder would home a dog with someone that works throughout this discussion. You also in no way admitted that you were wrong about anything up until this very post.

You might find that you'd have a LOT less trouble in threads like this if you worked at communicating more clearly.


----------



## gingerwrinklepup (May 19, 2015)

ireth0 said:


> Agreed, this. It's a cultural difference. I also have never heard of rescues here that put dogs in kennels. Rescues as a general rule run from foster homes and typically don't have a physical location.


Is this really true? Surely you have places like the RSPCA where you just go and walk up and down kennels and get a feel for the dog you may like and the info is all there etc? I mean we do have foster homes as well but they're generally breed specific independent rescues. I don't have much experience with the insides of rescues so maybe they only kennel dogs that are good are more situated to kennels but from what I've seen the dogs aren't like that.


----------



## Hiraeth (Aug 4, 2015)

gingerwrinklepup said:


> So changing opinion slightly and then posting back up info for your point is now regarded as offensive or stupid? well ok then.
> 
> As someone has already said, I'm from the UK and it's the general attitude here to not home to full time workers so that's a cultural difference I did not know existed. I assumed that was a good moral to have and the USA would be exactly the same. Apparently I'm wrong and ok to admit that. Apparently you're not so happy about it


You were arguing that reputable breeders wouldn't sell to people who work full time and then turned around and said "Point proven!" with a facebook post about a rescue? What about that makes any sort of sense? It's not offensive or stupid. It's nonsensical. 

Also, if reputable breeders won't sell to people who work full time, and you were working 56 hours a week when you got your Vizsla, how did you manage to convince someone to sell you a dog? 

Just a heads up, most people on this forum are from the US, work full time, many have kids, and we all have rescued or purchased dogs. And I'm willing to bet that most of our dogs are pretty well-rounded, happy canines. 

As a side note - just because someone doesn't work full time doesn't mean they're spending that much more time with their dogs - it just means they aren't at "work". They could still be traveling, shopping, staring at a computer, or doing whatever other activities that aren't dog friendly. My dogs get multiple hours of attention a day because I arrange my schedule so that happens. Not having a 40 hour workweek is no guarantee that time or energy will be spent caring for a dog.


----------



## ireth0 (Feb 11, 2013)

gingerwrinklepup said:


> Is this really true? Surely you have places like the RSPCA where you just go and walk up and down kennels and get a feel for the dog you may like and the info is all there etc? I mean we do have foster homes as well but they're generally breed specific independent rescues. I don't have much experience with the insides of rescues so maybe they only kennel dogs that are good are more situated to kennels but from what I've seen the dogs aren't like that.


There is generally a distinction; rescues vs shelters.

Rescues typically are foster based, don't have a physical location, pick and choose the dogs they take in, and generally are fairly picky about what homes their dogs go to and will do home visits and etc.

Shelters typically have a physical location with kennels where many dogs are housed, take in any dog that is brought to them to be surrendered (some work with local government to take in strays or dogs seized for neglect/abuse by law enforcement), and generally are not very picky about what homes their dogs go to. This varies, but usually it's a 'fill out this application, pay the adoption fee, leave with the dog'. Some are a bit more choosey but most not.


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

gingerwrinklepup said:


> Is this really true? Surely you have places like the RSPCA where you just go and walk up and down kennels and get a feel for the dog you may like and the info is all there etc? I mean we do have foster homes as well but they're generally breed specific independent rescues. I don't have much experience with the insides of rescues so maybe they only kennel dogs that are good are more situated to kennels but from what I've seen the dogs aren't like that.


Those type setups are generally municipal shelters/animal control. I have seen a couple no kill facilities that are similar but most 'rescues' are foster based. Vs a 'shelter'.

Shelters here are generally very lax about rules and requirements to adopt an animal. The one I got Hank from had no screening of adopters at all. They also (depending on area) euthanize animals that don't get adopted.


----------



## gingerwrinklepup (May 19, 2015)

Kuma'sMom said:


> Please DO tell me where I ever said that anything you posted was offensive or stupid? And FYI, there is a WORLD of difference between posting a story about a rescue refusing to home to a home that worked full time and simply saying "point proven" and stating that as a result of the conversation, your opinion has changed slightly. Particularly when you've been arguing that no rescue or responsible breeder would home a dog with someone that works throughout this discussion. You also in no way admitted that you were wrong about anything up until this very post.
> 
> You might find that you'd have a LOT less trouble in threads like this if you worked at communicating more clearly.


I didn't even know how to word what you were saying about that post so I called it offensive/stupid because you acted like I'd just personally said something very offensive to you.

This discussion is no longer even about my morals. I've always said and always will say if I was ever to breed then I wouldn't home to someone who worked full over someone who worked part time/retired/had back up and would only home to full time if like other people said, they were committed, had back up etc if they need it.

It's also our culture in the UK to turn down Full time homes, I literally just learnt that isn't the case in the US so my argument became irrelevant at that point so I have to start fresh and go with what the US's morals are otherwise there's no point me taking part in the thread.

If I carried on talking about UK morals then it would be like me going to certain Asian countries and talking about eating cows, not relevant or acceptable in their culture so theres little/no point of it.


----------



## gingerwrinklepup (May 19, 2015)

Hiraeth said:


> Also, if reputable breeders won't sell to people who work full time, and you were working 56 hours a week when you got your Vizsla, how did you manage to convince someone to sell you a dog?
> 
> As a side note - just because someone doesn't work full time doesn't mean they're spending that much more time with their dogs - it just means they aren't at "work". They could still be traveling, shopping, staring at a computer, or doing whatever other activities that aren't dog friendly. My dogs get multiple hours of attention a day because I arrange my schedule so that happens. Not having a 40 hour workweek is no guarantee that time or energy will be spent caring for a dog.


Because when I got him I was working full time and living with my granddad. He passed away unfortunately a few weeks after I got him and I had to live in his house for 6 months while it was being sold. Now work part-time (5 hours a day, 7 days a week)

Second part is very valid.... no-one can argue that but I hope people are screening past just part time/full time


----------



## JohnnyBandit (Sep 19, 2008)

gingerwrinklepup said:


> Have you tried to live alone and also own a dog? You have your partner so that's twice the amount of people to split the work with and if you're ill your partner will deal the dog for example. If the OP is ill then they'll have to suck it up and get on with having a dog and that's never pleasant.
> 
> Like I said it's do-able but it's also a lot of hard work that someone who isn't completely dog focused may find hard to manage unless they have help.
> 
> It's up to the OP if they decide if they can manage it but I'd prefer to warn them now than them get a dog and regret it and cause a dog to be re homed again or need to find somewhere else





gingerwrinklepup said:


> Have you tried to live alone and also own a dog? You have your partner so that's twice the amount of people to split the work with and if you're ill your partner will deal the dog for example. If the OP is ill then they'll have to suck it up and get on with having a dog and that's never pleasant.
> 
> Like I said it's do-able but it's also a lot of hard work that someone who isn't completely dog focused may find hard to manage unless they have help.
> 
> It's up to the OP if they decide if they can manage it but I'd prefer to warn them now than them get a dog and regret it and cause a dog to be re homed again or need to find somewhere else


I have lived alone and owned multiple dogs at one time. Including puppies.... 

Heck I whelped a litter when I lived alone and had a full time job, plus was part owner of a business, and had a cow calf operation. It was not spectacularly draining. 

Working full time and raising a puppy takes some work and dedication but it is not difficult...


----------



## JohnnyBandit (Sep 19, 2008)

gingerwrinklepup said:


> I think it's certainly doable but you have to be the right kind of person and chose the right breed.
> 
> I had a vizsla and lived alone so probably didn't help but I think if I knew what I did now I could deal with it 10 times better than I did.
> 
> ...


Vizslas have some energy... No doubt.... But they are far from extreme. 

I have owned dogs with typically much higher energy levels.... 

It is just not a big thing..... 

And alone or with a partner... I do not see much difference.... Because it is usually one person that does 90 percent or more of the dog stuff...


----------



## JohnnyBandit (Sep 19, 2008)

gingerwrinklepup said:


> That's not what I'm saying. I'm saying you have to be committed to do it right. Yes a lot of people work full time and have dogs but a lot of people also only walk dogs on a weekend as a treat... is that fair on the dog? No.
> 
> I've said multiple times on this thread that it's do-able and up to the individual and the breed they select, I just had a hard time doing it, mostly because I was working 7 days a week, 8 hours a day and had a Vizlsa. Ofcourse if you're only working 8 hours, 5 times a week and have a pug it's going to be a lot easier than I had but saying it's easy is mis-leading IMO.


I work more like 10 hours a day, 6-7 days a week and have three ACDs and a Lab.... Plus a grumpy parrot, and two cats...

My wife works an 8-9 hour day but has an hour commute each way, five days a week. She also does volunteer work. 

I do ALL the feeding of all the animals. The Labrador is hers, and she will let the ACDs out to go pee but that is about it. 

And nothing about it is difficult for us.... And our dogs are well adjusted, happy, well trained etc. 


I do work from home most of the time when I am working Saturdays and Sundays.... And Frankly I bring a dog to the office more days than not...... But they don't do much of anything. Because I am working....

This is what my dogs do when I am working:
Merlin - Sleeps.... Gets up moves to another spot, sleeps there... They know the gig.... They have to be well mannered to be here.... 

The Hell Bitch - Sleeps.... She is 16 years old and may not move a single spot.... But I am pretty sure she is dreaming about eating the mail man and the people in the doctors office next door.

The Labrador - Sleeps... Sometimes the rolls on her back and gets her head all twisted around and starts snoring really loudly... I have to wake her up...

Pyro the puppy - I have stopped bringing him for now.... Because he is a puppy and a jerk... He has to learn better manners before he can be in the office.


----------



## JohnnyBandit (Sep 19, 2008)

gingerwrinklepup said:


> so she's very unlikely to get a dog from a breeder IMO. Probably not impossible but I don't know of any reputable breeders who will home to someone in full time employment without those criteria. I've even heard of breeders telling people with full time day care to forget about owning their own dogs (ofcourse I think that's too extreme and I'd be very impressed if I bred a dog and someone was willing to pay a lot of money to day care them).
> 
> I just think the OP came across as very new to dogs and may struggle with the situation, if they can handle it and can find a breeder/rescue or reputable craiglist ad then they can do what they wish.


I know a LOT of very reputable breeders... Hundreds... Most of my close personal friends are breeders. Some very respected bloodlines in their respected breeds..... It has been that way my entire life.... I grew up in it....

And I have yet to ever hear a breeder that won't sell a dog to a person that works full time or requires daycare, or someone home.... Heck, all but a couple of breeders I know work full time themselves..... A few are retired but even those, I knew them and they were breeding dogs.... 

If this was the case no one or few would own dogs.... But it simply will not......


----------



## ForTheLoveOfDogs (Jun 3, 2007)

I'm not even going to get into the morals of full vs part time working and owning a dog. 

OP, maybe try to find a shelter/dog pound (very little screening) as opposed to rescue and adopt a middle aged dog. A 4-5 year old Labx would probably be ideal for your situation. I generally don't advise puppies to full timers (especially new owners), but it can be done if you are dead set. You may also look into a retired show dog from a reputable breeder. They will more than likely already be pretty darn well trained and ready for a home. Yes, my experience is that reputable breeders are still easier to deal with than some rescues.


----------



## JohnnyBandit (Sep 19, 2008)

And a couple of other thoughts.....

There are a LOT of dogs languishing in rescue.... For no reason than folks that make the decisions within that rescue are delusional and looking for the perfect storybook situation.... The thing is perfection is a myth and folks get passed over when they could have provided a home in a workable situation where the dog would have been happy and well cared for. 

Daycare.... If someone wants to put their dog in daycare.... But as a whole it is not a realistic option to leaving the dog home.

1) There are not daycares in all localities...
2) Some daycares are not very good.
3) Some dogs are NOT candidates for daycare.... In fact some dogs could create a dangerous situation in day care....


----------



## Payaza2000 (Sep 11, 2015)

Hey guys wanted to ask about my situation and getting amy adult dachshund; I'm dog sitting for a friend, and they seem like really dope dogs. Bunch of fun. But real mellow and laid back while I study.


----------



## notgaga (Oct 25, 2014)

Idk about dachshunds but I got my dog at a humane society with zero prep, renting a room in a house (with no lease) with no yard and a full time job. They just let me leave with a puppy with no real check into who I was. Not strict at all, which is kinda terrifying. But if you do go the adult route, which is a lot easier than a puppy, I'd suggest not looking for a certain breed and just finding a dog that the people who know it (like at the shelter or foster home) think will fit with your lifestyle.

Fwiw I'm single, though living with a roommate, but I take care of my dog and the dog I'm sitting (for the past 5 weeks and for 3 more), and my roommate's dog, since she's literally never here, while working 30+ hours a week and going to school part time. Nobody is being neglected. Roommate does nothing for my dogs except let them out very rarely if I'm working late. It's not the end of the world. We do stuff when we can and weekends are pretty fun times since that's usually when I'm most free. AND there's still dog flu here so we haven't been to daycare or a dog park in like 2 months. 

It can be done, nbd.


----------



## pawsaddict (Apr 17, 2013)

Payaza2000 said:


> Hey guys wanted to ask about my situation and getting amy adult dachshund; I'm dog sitting for a friend, and they seem like really dope dogs. Bunch of fun. But real mellow and laid back while I study.


I LOVE Dachshunds. Big personalities. They are very clever. I would describe them as being of a moderate energy level. They are very affectionate with family as well as well. I think an adult Dachshund would work pretty well (a miniature Dachshund would probably be best because of the lack of a car)....if you are okay with barking. All the Dachshunds I know are pretty big alert barkers, and in an apartment, that might be a problem.

And fyi, both myself and my SO work full-time. He also goes away for months at a time, so a lot of the time, I am the sole caretaker for the dogs. I have a moderate energy girl and a high energy girl. It's totally doable. It just depends on your priorities. If the dog is your main priority when you aren't working/studying, then he/she will be just fine (especially since you are looking into low-moderate energy, adult dogs).

Sent from my SGH-I747M using Tapatalk


----------



## GrinningDog (Mar 26, 2010)

Forewarning: I haven't read the whole thread, just checking in! I'm a dog-owner who's away over 40 hours a week, and I'm living very successfully with a _border collie_ in an 800 sq ft apartment. It CAN be done! Should be done, if it's something you really, really want. I love my dog. My life is so better with her in it. But she's my hobby, and much of my spare time is happily devoted to her. Just remember that a good portion of your non-working hours will NEED to be devoted to your dog, no exceptions. Dogs need attention, exercise, and training, some more than others. If you're truly willing to put in the work and stick with it, go get yourself a dog. No reason you shouldn't.


----------

